# tefl jobs



## shaidashafi (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi i have moved to Egypt and am in Rehab 2 cairo and am qualified social worker with teaching experience and am looking for jobs please can anyone recommend any good sites


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Your best bet is to actually go and knock on doors. Are you qualified as a TEFL teacher>


----------



## shaida (Nov 14, 2013)

yes I have the TEFL certificate and the Certificate in Teaching in the Lifelong Sector expereince.


----------

